# All Grown Up



## fuzzymom (Nov 28, 2009)

I got this girl a while back and so far she's had one litter and is currently pregnant with her 2nd. This was her when she first came home.










This is her now, quite plump with her 2nd litter.


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Awww she is yummy when are her babies due ?


----------



## fuzzymom (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks! This weekend or early next week I'd say. She's getting that "ping pong ball" look, so its only a matter of days now. I bred her to an agouti male (he has thrown nothing but agouti with all other females so I don't think he carries anything)


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

She is very pretty, got an almost rex look to the fur on her head! Who knows! hehe

W xx


----------

